# Mail : supprimer pièce jointe d'un message envoyé



## garkadin (26 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
Je viens de passer à Lion (et donc Mail 5.2).
Javais lhabitude dutiliser "supprimer les pièces jointes" du menu message quand jétais sous Leopard, bien pratique pour éviter d'alourdir la mémoire avec des docs déjà présent sur le disque

Sous Lion   et Mail 5.2 cette commande existe toujours, mais uniquement pour les messages reçus! 
Impossible de supprimer la pièce jointe d'un message envoyé sans supprimer tout le message. Or en faisant une recherche Finder, je constate que si la pièce jointe n'est pas présente deux fois sur le disque sous son nom, en revanche le mail qui la contient est lui plus lourd que si j'avais pu la supprimer

Quelqu'un a -t-il connu la même expérience? Des suggestions?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2012)

J'ai fait un essai et n'ai pas perdu le message.


----------



## garkadin (26 Juin 2012)

Bonjour et merci pour la réponse.

Mais j'ai dû mal m'exprimer : je ne parviens pas à supprimer la pièce jointe d'un message envoyé par la commande "supprimer les pièces jointes", car cette commande est grisée/inutilisable pour les messages envoyés. 

Pour les messages reçus, pas de problème Message > Supprimer les pièces jointes

Quel essai avez-vous fait?


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2012)

J'ai sélectionné un message dans la boîte "Sent" et j'ai enlevé ses pièces jointes : l'item de menu n'était pas grisé.


----------



## garkadin (26 Juin 2012)

On parle bien de Mail Version 5.2 (1278) sous Lion?

Quand je sélectionne un message avec pièce jointe dans les messages envoyés, la ligne "Supprimer les pièces jointes" du menu "Message" est grisée


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2012)

Précisément : Mail Version 5.2 (1278) sur Lion 10.7.4


----------



## garkadin (26 Juin 2012)

Je peux savoir de quel type est ta pièce jointe? (j'ai fait mes essais avec des documents Word).

Merci


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2012)

C'étaient deux fichiers Excel, en l'occurrence. Mais là n'est pas l'important : dans le menu, l'item est grisé si le message sélectionné n'a pas de pièce jointe, activable si le message a (au moins) une pièce jointe, quelle qu'elle soit.


----------



## garkadin (26 Juin 2012)

Eh bien chez moi si, plusieurs essais avec une ou deux pièces jointes
Je t'assure que je ne rêve pas

(et par ailleurs, quand je fais ctrl-clic sur la pièce jointe, le menu ne permet pas de la supprimer non plus)


----------



## les_innommables66 (26 Juin 2012)

garkadin a dit:


> Eh bien chez moi si, plusieurs essais avec une ou deux pièces jointes&#8230;
> Je t'assure que je ne rêve pas&#8230;
> 
> (et par ailleurs, quand je fais ctrl-clic sur la pièce jointe, le menu ne permet pas de la supprimer non plus&#8230



Bonjour,

J'ai les mêmes symptômes que toi (avec Mail 5.2 et OS 10.7.4). Et les mêmes regrets par rapport à Leopard et Snow Leopard (sur ce point précis!)
Il me semblait avoir lu sur un forum il y a déjà longtemps que c'était le nouveau fonctionnement de mail et lion, j'avais donc perdu espoir.

Je serais heureux de comprendre comment arriver à supprimer les PJ d'un message envoyé !

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2012)

Dans mon cas, c'est avec des messages de mes comptes GMail en IMAP, si cela peut vous être utile.


----------



## garkadin (25 Septembre 2013)

Je me rends un an plus tard que je n'ai pas clos ce fil alors que j'ai entretemps trouvé la solution. La voici si elle peut servir à d'autres :

Créer une règle dans les Préférences.
Rentrer les données :
- si toutes les conditions remplies > Depuis cette adresse mail [entrer son adresse]
- chaque pièce jointe contient > taper : "." (avec les guillemets, manière de désigner la pièce jointe, .doc, .pdf, etc.)
> la signaler comme lue.
- cliquer OK. Message : "appliquer ça dans la boîte sélectionnée". 
Dire OK si la boîte "messages envoyés" est sélectionnée.

À faire ensuite : 
Sélectionner le message envoyé.
Ctrl + clic > appliquer règles.
Puis aller dans menu Messages > Supprimer les pièces jointes.

Ça marche.


----------

